# Definitive Technology SSA-50



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sound Bars. While I know they have a place, for me the Jury is still out on them as far as I`m concerned. Could be that my first experience was almost 3 years ago, with Yamaha`s unit. To say the least, I was under whelmed. Not impressed at all.

Which brings me to this sound bar by Definitive Technology. As speakers go, I love theirs. Great sound and performance, at great price points. The Mythos are probably the best value in the industry. Out performing many other speakers priced higher. Which is why I would love to audition their sound bar.

But, by the time you add a receiver and a sub, could you not put together a 5.1 system with a sub?

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq..._technology_mythos_ssa-50_sound_bar002413.php


----------

